

The connections in autistic brains are idiosyncratic and individualized - dbbolton
http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/01/the-connections-in-autistic-brains-are-idiosyncratic-and-individualized/

======
bjourne
Here ([http://www.haaretz.com/life/science-
medicine/1.624782](http://www.haaretz.com/life/science-medicine/1.624782)) is
another study, incidentally also from an Israeli university, where they find
no anatomical differences between autistic and non-autistic ones. It can't be
both -- one of them must be wrong.

~~~
nitrogen
Anatomical differences are macro-scale, while connective topological
differences are very micro. The article mentions that the connective
differences are not associated with anatomical differences.

------
cLeEOGPw
Just because you are different, or "more individualized", doesn't mean it's
good. You don't see cancer patients with unusual tumor called
"individualized". Same here.

"Individualization" can mean that the person is not adjusted to the
surrounding people because of some defect in brain's response to other people,
for example.

